# spade fishing on Smoking Gun



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

Chartered the "Smoking Gun" to do some spadefishing with my family...eight of us.

met the captain Chandler Hogg and his mate Zach at 7 a.m. and off we go.

captain went straight to the third island of CBBT and found a spot to anchor. and then we were on. I mean, we were ON.

Very first catch......my first black drum.....battled that sucker for at least 30 min. on a light tackle with 15lb test line....gosh that was fun, exciting......the fish got second wind, third wind, four, fifth and on on every time he got near the boat.....just took off...finally landed, guestimated at 50 some inches and about 70+ pound black drum.......released.

mean while, my other family members were catching some nice spadefish. of course missing some, landing some.

the mate, Zach, worked so tirelessly, I honestly did not see him take a minute for a break, from the moment we got there untile we docked and some more. and the captain went on tower to direct where the fish were....awesome team.

most of my family member did not even know what spadefish, or black drum was... boy....were they surprised. (very very different from spots and croakers they were used to).

we stayed at same spot and the fish bites were on and off and on and off, but much more on then off.

I kind of felt guilty when we were the only one who were catching fish while the other about 6 or 7 boats looked on. of course the other boat caught some too, but no way near as we did.

anyways, by the time trip was over at around 2 or 2:30 p.m., we have limited out.
32 spadefish. 8 of us.

and the last fish we've hooked on, by the way, was another nice sized black drum.................

what a day,
started the day with a nice black drum and puntuated with a nice black drum.
what a coincident.
Never had that much fun and fish on a boat like this before.


Captain knew what he was doing, and the mate absolutely were courteous and just great.
I've been on many charetered boat but not one like this. they were worth every bit of it. They sure provided a day all my family member will remember forever.......priceless

Thank you, and FISH ON!!!

Young


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

YOUNGSTER said:


> Chartered the "Smoking Gun" to do some spadefishing with my family...eight of us.
> 
> met the captain Chandler Hogg and his mate Zach at 7 a.m. and off we go.
> 
> ...



sounds like a great trip how much did they charge your for the trip?


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*chater fee*

we've paid $700.00 for the all day trip and $150.00 tip to the mate.
to us, it was worth every bit of it.
the mate filleted all 32 fish for us too


young


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

YOUNGSTER said:


> we've paid $700.00 for the all day trip and $150.00 tip to the mate.
> to us, it was worth every bit of it.
> the mate filleted all 32 fish for us too
> 
> ...


thats really good last time i chartered a boat it was 1200 + tip


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Sounds like ya had a great trip.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*absolutely, dogg!!!*

I usually charter a boat twice or more every summer, but this trip by far was the best.
The captain did not waste any time at all ( unlike some who keeps moving the boat or bs us into going to somewhere he'd rather go) and the mate, seriously, did not see him take a minute break at all. They both knew what they were doing, what we wanted, and they delivered more than any of us expected. the only sad thing that happened on the trip was that I could not let my lil 5year old girl to reel in any of the fish because I was too afraid to let her try and let those fish pull away the whole reel and rod away from her....... she kept on looking at me and waited for her turn......with those cute sad eyes as if saying " I thought you told me I was a big girl now........" I know she'll be ready for those before I know it and I'll wonder when the heck she grew up so fast...wouldn't I????.......at the end of the trip, she comes to me with hugs and kisses and tells me "I know why, and I still love you, you are the best daddy in the world. thank you for my first trip on the boat"........ boy, I hope she doesn't grow up so fast.........
my wishful thinking......

Young


----------

